# Rogam Diagnosis



## aschaeve (Sep 14, 2017)

Wondering what others are using as a diagnosis when a pregnant mother receives rhogam injections.  We have always use O36.111 to O36.019 which is for the injection of anti-RH antibodies.  I have a physician who says this is incorrect.  If this diagnosis is right or what, what supporting documentation do you have to show that.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## staceyg11 (Sep 16, 2017)

We use Z29.13 Encounter for prophylactic Rho(D) immune globulin and have not had any issues with it not paying.

Stacey, COBGC


----------

